# Problems With Stove Next To Walls Etc?



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have been looking at new TTs and 5ers and I it seems like 90 percent of them have the stove right next to a wall/cabinetry/refer. Those of you who have a model like that. Have you had a problem with scorching the wallpaper or cabinetry or whatever. I design kitchens for a living and I would never do that. MFGs have minimun clearances next to combustables and 99 percent of the time thay are more than what I see in the RV world. You put a pot/pan on a gas flame and the flame/heat spreads out.

Anybody add a stainless steel side splash or something to protect whatever is close?

My Outback model does not have the stove next to anything combustable and was part of why I like it, but sooner or later I would like to upgrade.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You do have a valid point, but I have never had (so far) any issues with heat/flames. I do try make sure we don't set anything behind or next to the stove while in use.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We have a stove size cutting board with no slip bottom that we prop between the wall and stove, never gets real hot but does act as a splash guard. I've seen many RVers cut clear plexiglass, smooth the edges and mount behind and to the side of the stoves too.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Funny, I was worried about the same issue and did the plexi thing but it reacted way more to the heat then the wall paper. Stainless steel may be a good idea but we have yet to cause any heat damage to the wall, I took the plexi down after it began to bow out due to heat expansion. It did not get damaged but it was not the fix I had hoped it would be.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

For the last three years, I mildly wondered whether the wallpaper/ fridge wall was too close to the heat of the stove. This last summer, I got my answer. DW was boiling water and.... cooked the wallpaper. I think I'm going with some tiles (the type used as hot plates, 12 x 12) and run them along the back and side. A reputable tile store will have hundreds of styles, so matching the interior decor shouldnt be a problem, plus it will cover the damaged paper without any problem.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I made the mistake without thinking of putting the griddle on the stove and the handle touched the wall and melted a line on it.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

A few of the higher end units I looked at had a tempered glass guard. I don't think these types of stoves were ever designed to use big pans or griddles on them. My stove has the high temp burner at the front so I use it most of the time to keep the heat away from most of the other camper. I agree that sometimes how things are set up in a camper has more to do with looks and ease of construction rather than safety and usability. looked at many 5th wheelers and only a few was even usable. Ought to try looking at Mobile Homes sometimes to see what they do with them.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I do remeber someone posting a mod on here a year or two ago. He used stainless steel sheet metal and used that on the sides and back of his stove


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

If you use stainless steel and mount it directly to the wall, the heat will be transferred directly to the wall. You should try to space the stainless steel sheet away from the wall. It take a full inch of clearance to make a non combustible wall. Try to get at least a half inch if possible.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We have a folding stainless steel screen that DW picked up in the kitchen utensils dept of a store like Target, Wallmart, K-mart or something.Can't remember where. It stands by its self and works perfectly and has for years. when not in use it folds to very thin compact piece that is easily stored. It protects the side wall very well.The wall often got really hot before we started using the screen.


----------



## kcfddoogie (Sep 7, 2009)

I believe if you use the fan you shouldn't have any problems. If your still worried you can go with the stainless steel spaced off the wall and that will work.


----------

